# my puppy won't walk with a leash!



## tubuzi (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got Jacob 2 days ago and he's only 7 weeks old. I spent the first couple of days letting him out without a lead and now he refuse to move with the leash on. Now, is this common with young puppies? Or did I started off wrong? I can't seem to train him with the lead now. With the lead on I have to carry him out in order for him to go outside. When he doesn't have the lead on, he is very good, he doesn't wonder off but I live in an area where leash is mandatory. How can I train a young pup to get use to it?


----------



## happyjoy (May 2, 2008)

I would try giving him some treats as you put the leash on and off. Don't start walking around with him on it - just let him get used to it first being put on and off. 

What sort of collar are you using - the soft nylon collars are the best. Is he ok with have a collar on? Give him a treat every time you take it on and off. Teach him to follow without the leash on and if he follows you outside then that is great. If he refuses to go out try enticing him by throwing some treats on the ground towards the door where you want him to go out. 

A really good book I can recommend is Ian Dunbar's "Before and After You Get Your Puppy". He explains about 'errorless' training which means you set the dog up to win every time so he can't make an error. You can read a bit more about it on the link www.diydoggrooming.com/trainingtips1.php

Carolyn


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Carolyn gave you some good advice.
You just got him two days ago? He has to get used to his new surroundings. Miracles don't happen over night. I recomend that if there is a "Puppy Kindergarten" you enroll him in it. Obedience training is very constructive. Enjoy the new member of your family.


----------



## tubuzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try that next time we go out. He doesn't have any trouble following me without the leash but once it's on, he detest me!


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Belle had not worn a collar at all or walked on leash when we picked her up at 9 weeks.

We introduced her to both fairly quickly and in a matter-of-fact way. It took more than a week for her to get used to the collar in that it probably itched. She spent a bit of time trying to scratch it off with her hind leg.

But now at not quite 11 weeks, she associates the collar with leaving her crate - and since she wants out of her crate to go outside and piddle, as well as chasing me around the yard, she welcomes the collar going on.

While there's work to do with her walking on leash, she does that so much better than she did at first.

The win-win thing sounds good, along with a bit of time and persistence. Just because your pup "refuses" now doesn't mean he'll refuse 20 minutes from now.


----------



## Roxy (May 11, 2008)

We did puppy education with Roxy starting at 8 weeks with Roxy, she didn't like the leash at all.
What our trainer toldus, which actually worked really well, put her on the leash, in the house, just let her/him walk around with it draggin on the floor for about an hour.
Under supervision ofcourse. They'll eventually, and fairly quickly become used to it being there, and once you're on the other end of it, they'll know its natural.


----------



## tubuzi (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm enrolling him to puppy class next friday. Back of my mind I do know he's just a pup and everything is new to him, I guess I do wish for that miracles to happen 
Thanks!


----------



## Roxy (May 11, 2008)

Don't we all wish for miracles!
Now that Roxy is older, we look back and laugh, wondering how we made it through the puppy stage!
This being our first GR, and first dog period (owning other pets when my parents were around to help ofcourse)

Plenty of chewing later, we made out just fabulously!

We went through PetsMart training classes, they were great, we continued to go back for continued education, and the socialization they get is great as well.

Congrats on the training!


----------

